# Would like to try hunting but don't own a horse!



## jurious (31 October 2013)

I'm really keen to have a go at hunting but am a total newcomer and, also, I don't own a horse. Is there any way I can borrow a horse or pony and be looked after for a day by someone experienced so I could have a go? Anyone know of a hunt in the Melton/Rutland area which will cater for a total newbie and where I can access a hired mount?

Thanks!


----------



## Potato! (31 October 2013)

contact the hunt sec, they should be able to put you intouch with someone who hires out horses.


----------



## FireFly29 (31 October 2013)

There was a thread about a week or so ago where someone asked a similar question if you do a search on here you might find it.
Hunt hirelings aren't cheap, I think between about £150-£200+ depending on area.


----------



## jurious (31 October 2013)

Ah, that is quite expensive. It might have to be a one-off thing I save up for!

I'll have a look for that other thread, thank you.


----------



## Isbister (13 November 2013)

I am a relative newcomer to hunting - I attended my fourth meet (in three seasons) on Monday, and I would strongly advocate the use of hirelings for others in my position. Perhaps I have been very lucky, but I suspect most hirelings will be fairly bomb-proof, which is always an advantage. Cost-wise, £200+ per ride may sound expensive, but it's cheap compared to the alternative of purchasing and (more significantly) keeping your own horse. My superb hireling is delivered to the meet for me, expertly groomed and tacked up, and all I have to do is jump on and enjoy the day. He never refuses and so far I have come adrift only once. The first time I hunted, the groom accompanied me round to check how I got on, but since them I've been left to my own devices. I shall be hunting more regularly this season, and now foresee the likelihood of acquiring my own hunter, but I would wholeheartedly endorse using a hireling to begin with.


----------



## hectorwoodcroft (3 January 2014)

jurious said:



			I'm really keen to have a go at hunting but am a total newcomer and, also, I don't own a horse. Is there any way I can borrow a horse or pony and be looked after for a day by someone experienced so I could have a go? Anyone know of a hunt in the Melton/Rutland area which will cater for a total newbie and where I can access a hired mount?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...


hello, 
you live in rutland so closest hunt pack to you would be Cottesmore/Quorn/Woody P/Fitzwilliam
all of these hunts are very welcoming 
as you have no horse, the next best thing to do would be to hire a horse or put feelers out on hunt facebook pages and see what others say, as a fitzwilliam subscriber myself, Michael Grange offers horse hire at affordable price


----------



## Clodagh (3 January 2014)

A hireling is the way to go - if nothing else you get to hand it over with all its filthy tack at the end of the day and go home and drink gin in the bath!


----------



## Countryman (3 January 2014)

You're really very lucky to be situated where you are, you're within easy reach of some of the finest packs in the country. As somebody else said, hirelings are probably the best option, and can cost between £150-£200 for a day's hunting (though you may have to give up the horse halfway through the day, usually at around 2PM). You will also have to pay a "cap" directly to the hunt secretary when you arrive at the meet, which can cost anything between £30 to £120. Of the 4 hunts Hectorwoodcroft said were close to you, as a newcomer it might be best to avoid the Quorn and Cottesmore on very popular days, and perhaps go for one of their quieter meets. The Woodland Pytchley and Fitzwilliam however, are also very good hunts, but may be a bit quieter. All of these packs have websites which can be easily found from a quick google of their names, which has contact details for the secretary of each pack. Choose a pack, (ask on here if you need help with that) and ring up the secretary, who can tell you how much the cap will be, when and where the hunt will be meeting, and details of anyone offering hirelings in the area. You might need to be quite persuasive and persistent with ringing up hunt secretaries, as they are notoriously busy and it is easy for answerphone messages and missed calls to be forgotten about!


----------



## jurious (3 January 2014)

hectorwoodcroft said:



			as a fitzwilliam subscriber myself, Michael Grange offers horse hire at affordable price
		
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone - I went out with the Cottesmore twice in December, both times on a wonderful hireling who knew her job and looked after me. We went on a quiet Thursday to begin with and then, because I enjoyed that, we went out on the Saturday following, which was amazing - much busier and faster than the Thursday, and quite a few fences, but it was so much fun. It was the best thing I did last year and had a really good day out of it - even if I did come off over a fence and ended up being a member of the tumbler's club already!

Hiring a horse isn't cheap but it's definitely worth it and I'm hoping to save up to go out again sometime this year. I might look into the Fitzwilliam if there are potentially hirelings available there, too - be nice to meet another pack and its followers.


----------



## Clodagh (4 January 2014)

TBH I always think that hiring works out quite cost effective if you add up the costs of keeping a hunter properly, no time lost if it is broken, and add numpty costs in case the hiree can't actually ride. I have noly hired on Exmoor but it was great.


----------



## Templebar (8 January 2014)

Have you looked into sharing a horse, it could be cheaper than hirelings but needs costing. I know quite a few people in my area that have horses that have hunted but are not brave enough to go or go on their own, if you enquired about sharing a horse you may have to pay some keeping costs like shoes and some feed, or help around the stables, which would need to be worked out if it would be more or less than hirelings. 

But at least with sharing then you can get a partnership with one horse and it doesn't just have to be for the winter perhaps you can compete it in the summer if you are so enclined.


----------



## dunkley (8 January 2014)

jurious said:



			Thanks everyone - I went out with the Cottesmore twice in December, both times on a wonderful hireling who knew her job and looked after me. We went on a quiet Thursday to begin with and then, because I enjoyed that, we went out on the Saturday following, which was amazing - much busier and faster than the Thursday, and quite a few fences, but it was so much fun. It was the best thing I did last year and had a really good day out of it - even if I did come off over a fence and ended up being a member of the tumbler's club already!

Hiring a horse isn't cheap but it's definitely worth it and I'm hoping to save up to go out again sometime this year. I might look into the Fitzwilliam if there are potentially hirelings available there, too - be nice to meet another pack and its followers. 

Click to expand...

I am in Thursday country!   If you enjoyed the Saturday, you should save up and treat yourself to a Tuesday - awesome country   Did you hire from Lindsay Matthews?

I think, even with horse sharing, hirelings still work out much cheaper for the odd day.   I know someone who went the whole hog - bought a horse and subscribed at huge cost.  Typically, the horse broke after half a dozen days and was 'out' for the rest of the season 

ETS - If I had someone share my horse I wouldn't be wanting them to take it hunting, certainly not on 'high' days.  I would be distraught enough if I broke it myself, but just too galling if someone else did


----------



## jurious (8 January 2014)

I've shared a horse before but the owner didn't want it to go hunting -- and, since I was trying hunting for the first time, I think hiring a horse which knows it's job gives you the best chance of having a good time, especially when you don't have the time to put into a horse share.



dunkley said:



			I am in Thursday country!   If you enjoyed the Saturday, you should save up and treat yourself to a Tuesday - awesome country   Did you hire from Lindsay Matthews?
		
Click to expand...

Were you out at Hambleton? That was my first ever time hunting. I hired from Frazer Houston who gave me a fab little horse who looked after me well! Had an amazing time.

I'd like to try a Saturday eventually but I need to improve my jumping technique first!  Maybe next season.


----------



## showjump26 (14 January 2014)

If you are ever down on Exmoor or fancy coming down here to hunt on the moor then we supply hirelings


----------



## jurious (14 January 2014)

showjump26 said:



			If you are ever down on Exmoor or fancy coming down here to hunt on the moor then we supply hirelings 

Click to expand...

I'd love to have a go on Exmoor if I ever have the money and time.  I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## Mark Gilbert (15 January 2014)

I am the field master for The Burne Bloodhounds we hunt as far west as stafford and as far east as Melton Mobray our kennels are Seagrave Leics. Our hunt cap is £35 for adults and £20 for U16's. We are a friendly bunch so look us up www.burne-bloodhounds.co.uk


----------



## jurious (15 January 2014)

Mark Gilbert said:



			I am the field master for The Burne Bloodhounds we hunt as far west as stafford and as far east as Melton Mobray our kennels are Seagrave Leics. Our hunt cap is £35 for adults and £20 for U16's. We are a friendly bunch so look us up www.burne-bloodhounds.co.uk

Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll have a look! Seagrave certainly isn't far from me at all.  Always wanted to see a pack of bloodhounds work.


----------

